

Ask HN: Best startup marketing ideas you've come across this year - philco


======
philco
The creative use of Green Graffiti has been one of my favorites:

[http://www.environmentalgraffiti.com/featured/moss-grass-
gra...](http://www.environmentalgraffiti.com/featured/moss-grass-
graffiti/2147)

